# Queen Zoe



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Zoe and my dog even get along now. He's a Labrador and is naturally attracted when birds flutter, and I had them both in the same room tonight. I admit I let my guard down and it could have ended in disaster, but it didn't so lets not focus on the potential negatives 

Zoe was perched on the far end of the couch preening herself (as all beauty queens do) and Whiskey came trotting in like king of the world. He spotted Zoe and trotted over and I was about to yell "WHISKEY BACK OFF" (which is what I say when he is getting too close to someone/something i'm not sure about) but Zoe half-lunged and pecked at him and he looked at her for a second and then turned around and left. She went back to her preening like nothing ever happened.

Good job Zoe for giving the big bad wolf his marching orders


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello your majesty, you are looking quite adorable as always! 

I suppose this means Whiskey knows who is queen of the castle now.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Queen Zoe has it done right! Good for you for telling off the big bad dog who's boss


----------



## cat (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness she is very pretty!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

HaHa, that's telling him Zoe! She truly is beautiful! What mutation is she? At first I thought lutino but I can see she's not. She has a little gray in her wings, doesn't she?


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks guys 
She is cinnamon pied. The pictures here really don't do her colours justice, and I am about to try to get some new and better ones. Wish me luck LOL


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello Your Majesty, you are looking your very best as usual!


----------



## nassrah5 (Aug 3, 2016)

She is a doll !!! X x


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Beautiful girl!!


----------

